# A 1930s Tiger Moth has crashed into hay bales ( Friday, 14 September 2007)



## v2 (Sep 15, 2007)

A 1930s Tiger Moth has crashed into hay bales after it was forced to make an emergency landing in a field. 
The vintage aircraft got into trouble and came down near Crowhurst, Surrey at about 1800 BST. 

The plane was en route to Redhill Aerodrome in Surrey after it took off from Andrewsfield near Stansted, Essex. 

The pilot was uninjured in the crash but the co-pilot suffered a suspected broken leg. The bi-plane was badly damaged. 

Surrey Police said: "It was forced to land and hit some hay bales in the field, causing major damage to its body. 

"The pilot was uninjured, however a passenger (a male co-pilot) was taken to East Surrey Hospital with a suspected broken leg." 

During the Second World War, most RAF pilots carried out their elementary flying training in a Tiger Moth. 

(BBC)


----------



## ccheese (Sep 15, 2007)

Geeze..... another one. Glad the crew is ok, tho.....

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 16, 2007)

Terrible, just Terrible.

Atleast the pilot is okay and no one was seriously hurt.


----------

